# AKC registration



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We received the papers from our breeder,T-Wags, after we sent proof of Cooper's neutering and now we have to come up with a name and I don't where to start. Well I know where to start because Tim put the beginning of his name in, TWags, then blanks and that's where our head is, blank. Where do you start?????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I am not good at this part at all, but do you have any direction/suggestions from Tim? If not, do you have anything special that you'd like in his name?

My generic, off-the-top-of-my-head idea is dumb: TWags Super Duper Cooper. See? I told you I'm not good at this.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The AKC names are sometimes so far removed from what they actually call the dog!! Let your imagination run wild-I know I try and come up with something fun.
T-Wags is about 20 miles from our house!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I like when the call name is part of the registered name but that is just me. I saw people doing this and decided I had to when I got my next dog. 
Ex, My Dasher =Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer (he is a dec baby)

So for Cooper, like the slogan for tires, could be Twags Don't Give up a Thing


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> My generic, off-the-top-of-my-head idea is dumb: TWags Super Duper Cooper. See? I told you I'm not good at this.


That sounds like a winner to me!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I am not good at this part at all, but do you have any direction/suggestions from Tim? If not, do you have anything special that you'd like in his name?
> 
> My generic, off-the-top-of-my-head idea is dumb: TWags Super Duper Cooper. See? I told you I'm not good at this.


That's hillarious!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> The AKC names are sometimes so far removed from what they actually call the dog!! Let your imagination run wild-I know I try and come up with something fun.
> T-Wags is about 20 miles from our house!!


Tim from T-Wags was great to deal with!! How's the weather down there? It's starting to get cold up here in New England...Poor Cooper has no idea what he's in for. He was born in April and spent until September down in sunny Florida. He's gonna be so mad when we take him outside during his first snow!!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I like when the call name is part of the registered name but that is just me. I saw people doing this and decided I had to when I got my next dog.
> Ex, My Dasher =Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer (he is a dec baby)
> 
> So for Cooper, like the slogan for tires, could be Twags Don't Give up a Thing


How about this, Brian sells cars so what about using the word Mini in his name like a Mini Cooper??? It fits cause he's pretty darn small!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Right now it's 53, which is downright freezing for folks around here. Two days ago it was 85. Pixie shivers when I take her outside and it's below 70! I had to go and get her a little coat and she wore it this morning. Cooper will probably love the snow. I contacted T-Wags at first (actually spoke with Robert, as Tim was making one of his special deliveries via airplane!!), and he was very nice. I got Pixie from a breeder 5 miles away that I really liked that worked with Los Perritos also. Tim seems really passionate about his havs. My husband fell in love with Pixie though and that's all folks.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

RIstream said:


> How about this, Brian sells cars so what about using the word Mini in his name like a Mini Cooper??? It fits cause he's pretty darn small!!!


That is genius-you must use it!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I love Pixie's pic in your avatar!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

RIstream said:


> I love Pixie's pic in your avatar!!


Thanks. It's time to do some updating though! She's a little midget still-will be 6 months on the 23rd and weights a bit over 4 lbs. She just started loosing baby teeth.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

See that is a great idea  Is that how you came up with Cooper?

Twags It's More Fun in a Mini!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> See that is a great idea  Is that how you came up with Cooper?
> 
> Twags It's More Fun in a Mini!


No but it makes sense huh?? We just looked at his first picture came up with the name and everyone in the family loved it so that was it.... Now when he looks sooo cute I call him Coopie and when he's going nuts I call him COOPER!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's a really cute name idea, Amanda!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr. Deeds goes to Town- My favorite Gary Cooper movie!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

My Suzy is Run Around Sue and it suits her (too) well. My thought on Cooper could be a Coop is an enclosure so how about Twags Don't Fence Me In?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How about one of Mini Cooper's slogans? I love the "let's motor" ad campaign. So you'd get TWags Let's Motor as a registered name!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool Ideas!!!!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok with Brian being an auto dealer we're leaning towards 
T-Wags Mini Cooper of R.I.
It sounds like an auto dealership name...what do you think?????


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We had another thought that's not related to a Mini Cooper.....what about T-Wags Hangin' with Mr. Cooper...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RIstream said:


> Poor Cooper has no idea what he's in for. He was born in April and spent until September down in sunny Florida. He's gonna be so mad when we take him outside during his first snow!!!!


I bet he surprises you. One of my puppies went from our tropical climate to Pa and did fine.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> See that is a great idea  Is that how you came up with Cooper?
> 
> Twags It's More Fun in a Mini!


That sounded like sex in a car when I read it ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Thanks. It's time to do some updating though! She's a little midget still-will be 6 months on the 23rd and weights a bit over 4 lbs. She just started loosing baby teeth.


Wow that is small. What did she weigh when born? Do her lines grow slow or are they small when grown?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok here's the final result: T-Wags Hangin' with Mini Cooper. Sent the forms in yesterday....We loved the Mini Cooper refernce and love just hangin' with our Coop dog so that was it.....


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

RIstream said:


> Ok here's the final result: T-Wags Hangin' with Mini Cooper. Sent the forms in yesterday....We loved the Mini Cooper refernce and love just hangin' with our Coop dog so that was it.....


Great choice! eace:

Question/advice on limited registration:

I was given a transfer-of-registration form for limited AKC registration signed by Sophie's former owner (breeder) with the transfer date empty. Is it too late to send it in? Should I put in the true date of transfer which was 12/20/2007, or put something closer to today's date before I sign it and send it in. Her registered name is Lori's Little Beauty...which I'm not overly fond of. I guess it's better to register her because it will allow me access to AKC agility and obedience events if I decide to do that in the future. Is it worth it to to spend the extra money for the 3 - gen pedigree? I'm thinking it's probably only worth it if you can look up their health certs through it, but I don't know if Sophie's breeder, or the dogs up the family tree had all the recommended health certs done and recorded. What should I do?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think it's too late but it will cost a bit more right? Why not just a more recent date?? I didn't get the pedigree because I had it from the breeder for both his mother and father.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

RIstream said:


> I don't think it's too late but it will cost a bit more right? Why not just a more recent date?? I didn't get the pedigree because I had it from the breeder for both his mother and father.


:doh: that's probably why she left the transfer date empty! I guess I'll just send in the registration and put in a more recent date. Sophie hasn't had any health issues come up yet...*knock on wood*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*The transfer date is the date you picked up Sophie.* (The small print says "Date new owner took possession")

The fee is on the form on Step 3. There is a late fee only if it is a year after the breeder registered the litter. The date is printed on the AKC Registration Application.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> *The transfer date is the date you picked up Sophie.* (The small print says "Date new owner took possession")
> 
> The fee is on the form on Step 3. There is a late fee only if it is a year after the breeder registered the litter. The date is printed on the AKC Registration Application.


So you think they would follow up with the breeder to validate the date of transfer?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that's a question for all of the breeders on the forum here....Sorry


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Perugina said:


> So you think they would follow up with the breeder to validate the date of transfer?


I think that is highly unlikely, but why not just put the date that you got her to keep records accurate? In the event there is ever a dispute on the dog's registration info (also highly unlikely), you'd want the information documented correctly.

If you are asking because you already mailed it in with the wrong date on it, it is probably no big deal, but you can go to AKC.org and email them in the registration department and let them know that you posted the wrong date and see if they think it needs to be changed. (Be sure to include your dog's AKC registration number on all correspondance.)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Wow that is small. What did she weigh when born? Do her lines grow slow or are they small when grown?


Sorry I've been MIA!
She was just small compared to her other littermates (like, 1/2!). Both parents were standard size.


----------

